
Local Storage And How To Use It On Websites - fogus
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/10/11/local-storage-and-how-to-use-it/
======
DTrejo
Store.js - cross browser local storage without using cookies or flash
(supports even IE6 OMG!)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1468802>

------
samdk
Dive Into HTML5 has another good overview of using Local Storage, along with
ways to fall back on other methods if it's not supported and some information
about (potential) replacements: <http://diveintohtml5.org/storage.html>

------
pavel_lishin
> Because cookies have been used to spy on people’s surfing behavior,
> security-conscious people and companies turn them off or request to be asked
> every time whether a cookie should be set.

Won't local storage run into this very same problem rather quickly?

~~~
JustinSeriously
Good point.

For Firefox users, browse to "about:config", then search for
"dom.storage.enabled".

------
sant0sk1
My biggest beef with local storage is the seemingly arbitrary 5MB storage
limit. I understand that you have to set a limit somewhere, but why so little?

I've already hit this limit when trying to do long-term caching of server-side
data in one web app. It's 2010, why can't we have 100MB of storage per domain?

~~~
kingofspain
Well it's a step up from 4K :)

I'm not sure I'd especially like each site I visit to possibly use 100MB of my
storage (storage may be cheap, but so am I!), but I wouldn't see the problem
in having some kind of dialog asking permission to use xMB if it's over 5. I
realise that adds another layer of complication and may "frighten your gran".

~~~
pavel_lishin
Seems like it should be a browser setting. 5mb sounds entirely reasonable as a
default value.

~~~
sant0sk1
It is on some browsers (FireFox I think) and not on others. This would be fine
with me if that was outlined in the spec, but these gray areas always produce
3-4 different implementations.

------
shawndumas
Remy Sharp's Storage pollyfiller[1].

(What's a pollyfill? Good question[2]!)

\-----

[1]: <http://gist.github.com/350433>

[2]: <http://remysharp.com/2010/10/08/what-is-a-polyfill/>

------
clyfe
<http://github.com/benpickles/js-model>

A JS ORM that can use localStorage as ... storage.

